# Saving in brother format from Wilcom



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Are there any Wilcom punchers here who punch for clients using brother machine?

We're having a problem when saving as pes format. From wilcom we save the pes file. Then when we open the pes file directly into wilcom there are so many jumps which are not trimmed!!! even though the original wilcom file has all the trims put in....

when doing the same with exp or dst the files work just fine...... the problem is only with pes format.

Anyone experienced this or can help me out on this?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't believe pes supports trims. Pes is Brother's hobby/home machine format.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

splathead said:


> I don't believe pes supports trims. Pes is Brother's hobby/home machine format.


dont these home machines have a trimmer? my client has been getting their designs from another digitiser and the pes files have been ok.... maybe its just some settings on the wilcom?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

skits said:


> dont these home machines have a trimmer? my client has been getting their designs from another digitiser and the pes files have been ok.... maybe its just some settings on the wilcom?


I don't think any of the home machine software programs have trims. A few weeks ago I was at the Bernina dealer and ask them if the upgrade to the Bernina software that is just coming out would insert trims. They said no. Bernina's software is made by Wilcom.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Instead of doing a "Save As" try doing "Embroidery Disk" "Save As" then Select Brother Babylock as the machine format and click "Values"... that will open the disk options box and you can choose to output trims as a trim code rather than as three jump stitches.

It may take some experimentation to find the setting that works for your situation. Most modern machines will interpret three consecutive jump stitches as a trim but the home machines are not all so programmed. So when you save a DTS file, any trim in the design is outputed as three jumps so the machine knows what to do. That is the reason the stitch counts don;t always match between the EMB and the machine file.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Liberty said:


> Instead of doing a "Save As" try doing "Embroidery Disk" "Save As" then Select Brother Babylock as the machine format and click "Values"... that will open the disk options box and you can choose to output trims as a trim code rather than as three jump stitches.
> 
> It may take some experimentation to find the setting that works for your situation. Most modern machines will interpret three consecutive jump stitches as a trim but the home machines are not all so programmed. So when you save a DTS file, any trim in the design is outputed as three jumps so the machine knows what to do. That is the reason the stitch counts don;t always match between the EMB and the machine file.


Good info. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The Brother machines and PE-Design do support trims. I know the PR600's can also be told to treat the jumps as a trim and they can also read .DST format files. We use them all the time...


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Liberty said:


> Instead of doing a "Save As" try doing "Embroidery Disk" "Save As" then Select Brother Babylock as the machine format and click "Values"... that will open the disk options box and you can choose to output trims as a trim code rather than as three jump stitches.
> 
> It may take some experimentation to find the setting that works for your situation. Most modern machines will interpret three consecutive jump stitches as a trim but the home machines are not all so programmed. So when you save a DTS file, any trim in the design is outputed as three jumps so the machine knows what to do. That is the reason the stitch counts don;t always match between the EMB and the machine file.


cant find brother babylock


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

skits said:


> cant find brother babylock


I just did it again to be sure I was telling you correctly.

Click the "File" menu
Select "Embroidery Disk"
Select "Save As"

The embroidery Disk Dialog Box will open (You must have a disckette in the a: drive)

Near the bottom is a drop down menu for "Machine format" the default is usually Tajima. 

The third selection down is Brother Babylock. select it.

Then there is a button to the right that says "Vaules" which you click to get the dialog box for the values you want to save.

On the Standard Tab you can change the trim output from Jumps to Code.

Hope that works? What version of wilcom are you using?


----------



## tommyfilth (May 30, 2010)

I have tried to "Embroidery Disk / Save As"
and underneath the Brother machine format the design type does not give a .pes option, how do i get the .xxx .pec or .exp to a .pes with trims intact? another forum suggested earlier versions of .pes with the regular Save As function, but this does nothing.

any work arounds or workflows?
TL


----------



## shimona (Jan 23, 2013)

Did anyone find a solution to the extra stitches (about 7) that get embedded a little distance away from where the object actually starts. I am talking about when saving to PES in Wilcom.


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

When you saved the PES, you should use EMB to convert it to PES.


----------



## shimona (Jan 23, 2013)

I am afraid that doesn't work...


----------



## PiPsodin (May 14, 2012)

I have a Brother BE 1204 BC and i save all files as .dst (tajima)!


----------



## shimona (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, I guess saving to DST helps but I don't like the way the colors change.. 
But I have bought PES files that work well on my machine; how do these people do them??


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

shimona said:


> But I have bought PES files that work well on my machine; how do these people do them??


They are probably done in PE-Design.... PED saves the shape and color info in a way that the machines can recognize it... most non-Brother software packages don't save the colors in a way that the machines can recognize...

I go through the same thing all the time... if we create something in PE-Design and load it to the Brother PR600's, the colors show up correctly on the screen. If I save them as a .DST and load it onto the PR600, it shows everything in the default color sequence, ie color 1 is always cornflower blue or something like that, etc. I either have to set the colors on each needle to match correctly or edit the colors on the machine.


----------

